# HmoobH8wj - Leak



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

what will work great to cover leak in a loft?
leak is inside the loft. my loft is against a tree. i think when i did my loft i nail some to my loft to the tree but i forgot. but what can help?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Flex seal? Looks good in the commercials


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i was thinking that too but the Question for myself is will it work for sure and stop the leak. 

have anyone try Flex seal b4 in there loft? or on wood?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have it but haven't used it yet. Someone told me that there wasn't very much in the can. And you have to go over it a few times. Can't you just caulk the hole or crack? I like clear silicon caulk. Works great and lasts like 45 years I think. How large is the hole that is leaking?


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I used it for a cracked lexan panel and it worked great, i applied it in light rain and it still worked


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did you just give it one coat?


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

yes, one light coat over the length of the crack and it has held up great since april


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. That's great!


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

clear silicone caulk that what i use it still leak. stress me out from thinking about it. i just dont know what to do. i might as will give a try with Flex seal. And if this dont work then i going to have to pull the whole wall apart and find why it leaking. @#% FML


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

HmoobH8wj said:


> clear silicone caulk that what i use it still leak. stress me out from thinking about it. i just dont know what to do. i might as will give a try with Flex seal. And if this dont work then i going to have to pull the whole wall apart and find why it leaking. @#% FML


it works and it works well ..you might need more than one can ..if you try to cover alot of area and put 4 to 5 layer over it ..best thing on the market


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

HmoobH8wj said:


> what will work great to cover leak in a loft?
> leak is inside the loft. my loft is against a tree. i think when i did my loft i nail some to my loft to the tree but i forgot. but what can help?


Are you trying to repair it from inside the loft as this is a bad idea and really a waste of time & effort.
Even if you stop it temporarilly, water is still penetrating the area from the outside and will find a way round the repair and come in somewhere else.
It needs to be repaired from the outside so water cannot penetrate the area.
If its just a small hole or crack, try an epoxy waterproof putty. Just mould it in your fingers & push into the hole/crack (from the exterior). Can be done even when wet.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

You need to pull the nails out from the tree. as the tree grows, moves, or flexes in the wind it will just cause more and more problems with your loft. putting flex seal on it is a temp bandaid. the full extent of the problem will surface when the whole side wall is rotten. Pull the nails then patches the leak from the outside.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kind of hard if you aren't sure of where the leak is coming from. Maybe it isn't coming from where you think it is.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Kind of hard if you aren't sure of where the leak is coming from. Maybe it isn't coming from where you think it is.


What is kind of hard ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

swagg said:


> What is kind of hard ?



Guess it's the same as a little difficult.


----------

